
The Hard Realization of Growing an Instagram Account - cucumbertime
https://medium.com/@RodgersGigi/the-hard-realization-of-growing-an-instagram-account-2d597f6e9c7d#.9xbzqhakc
======
mpbm
Perhaps it's just me, but I developed the suspicion that the reason their
experiment didn't work is they were just a spam marketing account following
other spam marketing accounts. Like two vacuum cleaners trying to suck each
other.

